# ICE FISHING



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone fished crooked lake south of velva? I am thinking of heading either their or audobon on friday. Looking for a little advice and ice conditions though. thanks.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Should say i fished crooked a few times last winter and my son loved it. Lots of small perch to keep him busy. Wonder if they've grown this year? hmmmmmm


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

is annnnnyyyyyybody fishing?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'd go to audubon.. evening there seems to be best for me


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

as far as ice on audubon.. i was there two weekends ago and the ice was about 10 inches on the northeast end


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

A-MEN....thank you for the info. I know audobon is known for its night fishing, but i'll be there in the morning. If the wind goes down that is. Otherwise i'm gonna wait until monday. Thanks again!!!


----------

